# Bill Simmons on Al Jefferson



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

> Kyle, Boston: Yo what do you think of Tony Allen and Delonte
> 
> Bill Simmons: (2:48 PM ET ) I couldn't be more excited about them and Jefferson. it's not possible. I'll have more on this next week. This could be - potentially - the best Celtics draft in 50 years. Watch them tonight on NBATV - 7:30PM. You will be very surprised when you see Jefferson. He's ready NOW to play 25 mins a game. He's like a cross between Cedric Maxwell and Kenyon Marton. They lucked out. Plain and simple. You don't know how good someone is from a small place like Mississippi until he's thrown out there with the big boys. There's just no way to tell.
> 
> ...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't think Simmons is much of a scout. Though I do like his assesment of the three picks.

I don't like that deal either. It doesn't help free up PT for Allen because we'd just have another SF that would be taking minutes at the 2/3.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

And to quote a member of the Carolina Panthers, "that is why he is on Page 2". Simmons is used for comic relief, not for expert information. His deals make Peter Vecesy look like Jerry West. I mean, rating this draft over greats such as the 56-57 draft, where we selected three hall-of-famers, Tommy Heinsohn, Bill Russell, and K.C. Jones or the 62-63 draft, where Red added Havlicek to the championship team or even the brilliant move that landed Larry Bird toward's the Celtics in 1978. Delonte West the best point guard over Banks _and_ Atkins. If Simmons actually watched the summer league games, he would know West is better at the shooting guard position than he is at the point guard position.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah I don't like the trade, we need big men, not swingers. But I think that he is in love with JEff. I think Al is going to be good next year but 25 minutes right away? Just hope that, that #8 doesn't make him a jump shooter


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KJay</b>!
> Just hope that, that #8 doesn't make him a jump shooter


#8? Who wears #8 now?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> #8? Who wears #8 now?


Big Al Jefferson!


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Unfrigginbelievable. Can he not give Ainge any credit? When the draft concluded quite a few people thought that Ainge targeted Jefferson from the start and that Allen and West were awesome pieces to the puzzle. 

Of course, Simmons can't give Ainge any damn credit. It will be great to see Danny prove people wrong and the Celtics return to glory.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Also Mashburn would be terrible for this team. They want to run and last thing they need is Pierce and Mashburn both NOT running.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This guy, IMO, has some terrible analysis. Tony Allen is not gonna be the steal of the draft. Delonte West, although he does have some nice passing skills, is not a natural point guard, he is a shooter. As for that trade. There is no way Houston trades a first round draft pick for Chucky Atkins. Thats crazy. I think this guy has been smoken a lil too much weed.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

There is a rumor going around now that the trade is going to be a sign and trade with cleveland

chucky atkins for eric williams


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> Unfrigginbelievable. Can he not give Ainge any credit? When the draft concluded quite a few people thought that Ainge targeted Jefferson from the start and that Allen and West were awesome pieces to the puzzle.
> 
> Of course, Simmons can't give Ainge any damn credit. It will be great to see Danny prove people wrong and the Celtics return to glory.


What are you talking about? Are you saying that Boston didn't luck out when no one chose Jefferson before 15?


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Are you saying that Boston didn't luck out when no one chose Jefferson before 15?


That is who Ainge wanted all along. I guess you could say it's luck that he was still there at 15, but that was the guy Ainge wanted and he got him. Maybe, his eye for talent isn't as bad as some make it seem.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lempbizkit</b>!
> There is a rumor going around now that the trade is going to be a sign and trade with cleveland
> 
> chucky atkins for eric williams


that i like


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> 
> That is who Ainge wanted all along. I guess you could say it's luck that he was still there at 15, but that was the guy Ainge wanted and he got him. Maybe, his eye for talent isn't as bad as some make it seem.


I don't think you can confirm this without an official statment from Danny _before_ the draft or if you knew Mr. Ainge personally. Ainge numerously said that he wanted Swift at #15 and he didn't even promise Al Jefferson, but he did to almost every other prospect not named Emeka. He worked Jefferson out, but didn't seem to excited. I believe Ainge did luck out to get a player of Jefferson's calibar at #15. A slightly mentally retarded chimp could have had enough knowledge to get Jefferson at #15 and what do you know, Ainge got him. Coincidence or Conspiracy?


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

Danny has always been a genius. even though everybody is knocking on this guy. he has what it takes to make the celtics great again.
he liked big al all along and he got it. the tactic was simple but terrific. getting other gms to believe he made a promise to swift. getting utah to believe that he liked humphries. all along he is silent on big al. thus, enabling him to snatch big al. if summer league games results is the gauging point. big al is already better than howard. but the most intriguing aspect of this is this kid is just 19. if developed properly, this kid will be an all star for at least a decade.
that is why, danny didn't even seem disturbed that mcdyes signed with detroit.
Now everything is falling into place.
with some more trades, we'll be getting even better.
Blount = C
La frentz = PF
Davis = Sf
Pierce = SG
??? = PG

Just one more piece to the puzzle


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> 
> 
> That is who Ainge wanted all along. I guess you could say it's luck that he was still there at 15, but that was the guy Ainge wanted and he got him. Maybe, his eye for talent isn't as bad as some make it seem.


Yeah, but when reading the chat excerpt I clearly read Simmons as saying that the Celtics lucked out in that Jefferson was available. So I'm not sure why you had to be so *****y about it. As for him being the first choice, don't know. I'm just glad that he was the pick at 15 as I've been on the AJ bandwagon for months now. 

NO masking. ---agoo


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>andy787</b>!
> Danny has always been a genius. even though everybody is knocking on this guy. he has what it takes to make the celtics great again.
> he liked big al all along and he got it. the tactic was simple but terrific. getting other gms to believe he made a promise to swift. getting utah to believe that he liked humphries. all along he is silent on big al. thus, enabling him to snatch big al. if summer league games results is the gauging point. big al is already better than howard. but the most intriguing aspect of this is this kid is just 19. if developed properly, this kid will be an all star for at least a decade.
> that is why, danny didn't even seem disturbed that mcdyes signed with detroit.
> ...


There'd better be a whole lot more pieces than "one" if Buckets & the Gimp will be logging minutes.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> This could be - potentially - the best Celtics draft in 50 years.


That would make it better than the 78 draft. :whatever:


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Simmons is the biggest idiot on the face of this earth.



I loved his predictions for the NBA season last year.
He was wrong on every one.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Danny Ainge is a genious? hahahahahaha!

Also, Bill Simmons is far from an idiot. Most of his articles are for the purpose of comic relief, but in reality, he truly does know his ****. A lot more than you probably know.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Simmons is an idiot and anyone not from Boston will tell you he is a big fat homer. Except if he doesn't like you then he insults you like their is no tomorrow.

I highly doubt Simmons saw 1 minute of the summer league games and I would venture further to say he never saw him play a second of High School ball in Mississippi.
He doesn't know anything. Anyone can read a few box scores and make an opinion.
All you needed to do was read his NBA guesses to who would be MVP, GM of the year etc... BEFORE last years NBA season to see the guy is a complete moron with no sense of anything but Boston A%% kissing.

Truth hurts


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

What position will Jefferson play?


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> I highly doubt Simmons saw 1 minute of the summer league games and I would venture further to say he never saw him play a second of High School ball in Mississippi.
> He doesn't know anything. Anyone can read a few box scores and make an opinion.
> All you needed to do was read his NBA guesses to who would be MVP, GM of the year etc... BEFORE last years NBA season to see the guy is a complete moron with no sense of anything but Boston A%% kissing.
> ...


What does pre-season predictions have to do w/ knowing anything? I think you'd be hard pressed to find anyone thats predictions mirrored the way things turned out. 

I also imagine that he would watch the summer league games since he claims to be an NBA nut, and watching Jefferson in high school is pretty irrevelant unless you are a scout based on his competion.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

He made enough comments about the player to make it seem like he has seen him play a million times.
"The best Celtic draft in 50 years?
How would he know that. Even if he watched every pre season game (and I bet you he didn't) that is a stupid prediction when the kids have not played 1 minute of NBA basketball.
Doing well against some no names trying to make a team vs playing against Shaq, Kobe, Garnett, AI etc.. are completely different.

That was my point.

If he had watched some pre season games two years ago he would be calling Joe Forte the second coming of MJ. How wrong would he have been then?




> Originally posted by <b>lempbizkit</b>!
> 
> 
> What does pre-season predictions have to do w/ knowing anything? I think you'd be hard pressed to find anyone thats predictions mirrored the way things turned out.
> ...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I highly doubt that he meant literally 50 years. He isn't that dumb. His articles are not meant to be taken under the microscope like you seem to be doing. Please give examples of your preseason predictions. If you mean predictions like, "Giambi hits zero homers and leads the league in steals", then you are just dumb.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Lets see here...Bill Simmons has money and free time. I'd guess he has a TV as well. He probably has NBA TV. And wouldn't you know it, NBA TV broadcasts summer league games.

Not to mention that because he lives in LA or where ever that God awful Jimmy Kimmell show is taped, he's pretty damn close to Las Vegas.

Its not really a stretch to say that he has seen a lot of or all of the summer league games.

Also, Simmons doesn't write like Chad Ford or the other NBA writers on ESPN.com. That's why he's on Page2. I know a lot of times he bases his articles on some research. However, he writes to entertain. He informs sometimes and other times he's just entertaining. In this article, I think he aimed to inform a bit, but mostly to entertain.

I think that any idiot is smart enough to know that any draft where you get Bill Russell or Larry Bird is going to be without a doubt the best draft of the last fifty years for your franchise. Its just an argument over which is better.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> Not to mention that because he lives in LA or where ever that God awful Jimmy Kimmell show is taped, he's pretty damn close to Las Vegas.


I'm almost positive that Simmons now lives in Massachusetts again. I think he quit the Kimmell show like three or four months ago. He wrote an article on it.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Nope. Simmons still lives in LA, but is no longer apart of the Jimmy Kimmel show.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm almost positive that Simmons now lives in Massachusetts again. I think he quit the Kimmell show like three or four months ago. He wrote an article on it.


Perhaps I should pay attention to what Simmons has to say. But still not for serious basketball analysis.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

If you are going to call me names then I suggest you learn to read what I said before making a fool out of yourself.
Let me quote below what I said. 

"BEFORE last years NBA season"


What the hell does Balco boy have to do with Simmons NBA predictions.lol


Simmons is a homer. Ask anyone out of Boston. Why he is still employeed is beyond me because most people with out Boston blinders on knows the guy is a first class a-hole.

Simmons predictions from last year consisted of Danny Ainge being GM of the year. LMAO
nuff said.


Sure Simmons sat home and watched a bunch of pre season games of basketball. Sure he did. This big basketball fan you speak of writes about the Red Sox more then anything but sure he is a big basketball fan. I see him at the games all the time.
lol


FYI, If he actually watched these games then it proves me right even more. Best draft in 50 years and the fact that he is basing this on 6 or 7 pre season games tell's me I am right. The guy is a stupid idiot.



> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> I highly doubt that he meant literally 50 years. He isn't that dumb. His articles are not meant to be taken under the microscope like you seem to be doing. Please give examples of your preseason predictions. If you mean predictions like, "Giambi hits zero homers and leads the league in steals", then you are just dumb.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

One, Bill Simmons is a Celtics junky, as any SoSH member could tell you.
Two, he writes more about the Red Sox than the Celtics because the Red Sox are a near religion and the Celtics the fourth most popular sports team in Boston. One more year like last year and the MLS team might overtake them for even that spot. In other words, his employer is probably more interested in Sox articles than Celtics.
Three, he writes a sports infotainment column. I have more respect for Bill's open, avowed BS than for Chad Ford's BS. At least Bill makes me laugh.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

All of you that are saying Ainge WANTED JEFFERSON all along and got what he wanted are all on DRUGS!!! GET A LIFE:upset: Danny wanted ROBERT SWIFT, not only did he want him but after the Sonics picked him Danny got on the phone and tried to make a trade with Seattle to get Swift from them that would have cost us Al plus something else. Danny DID NOT want Al all along, Danny LUCKED INTO AL because he was only his second choice and luckily the Sonics wouldn't play lets make a deal with Danny. Let's stick to the facts please instead of making him look like a basketball God....and this is from someone who idolized Danny as a kid but I'm realistic! This was NOT what Danny wanted, WE got lucky.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> All of you that are saying Ainge WANTED JEFFERSON all along and got what he wanted are all on DRUGS!!! GET A LIFE:upset: Danny wanted ROBERT SWIFT, not only did he want him but after the Sonics picked him Danny got on the phone and tried to make a trade with Seattle to get Swift from them that would have cost us Al plus something else. Danny DID NOT want Al all along, Danny LUCKED INTO AL because he was only his second choice and luckily the Sonics wouldn't play lets make a deal with Danny. Let's stick to the facts please instead of making him look like a basketball God....and this is from someone who idolized Danny as a kid but I'm realistic! This was NOT what Danny wanted, WE got lucky.





> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> I don't think you can confirm this without an official statment from Danny _before_ the draft or if you knew Mr. Ainge personally. Ainge numerously said that he wanted Swift at #15 and he didn't even promise Al Jefferson, but he did to almost every other prospect not named Emeka. He worked Jefferson out, but didn't seem to excited. I believe Ainge did luck out to get a player of Jefferson's calibar at #15. A slightly mentally retarded chimp could have had enough knowledge to get Jefferson at #15 and what do you know, Ainge got him. Coincidence or Conspiracy?


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)




----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

None of us really know if Ainge wanted Swift or whether he used Swift to get Jefferson to fall.

At this point it does not matter. What matters is that Ainge did the right thing in selecting Al. Swift is a long way from being an NBA player as he struggled in the watered down summer league. Al is not a lock just because of the summer league but he looks like he will contribute more than the average hs player.

Just because Ainge made a call to the Sonics does not mean that he really wanted Swift... he may have been doing what a GM should do if his guy was drafted.

It is different than when Pitino ran out of the draft in elation at having grabbed Pierce at the # 9. "I didn't even scout this guy," he said as he jetted off to watch film of a player that should have been drafted sooner.


----------

